# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Arta Musaraj, ne 5 shkencetaret me te mira per 2012

## Albo

*Arta Musaraj, ne 5 shkencetaret me te mira per 2012*

VLORE - Per here te pare, nje akademike shqiptare, nder pese shkencetaret me te mire ne shkencat e komunikimit ne bote per vitin 2012. Behet fjale per Prof. Dr. Arta Musaraj, e cila paraqet tashme dhe vlerat me te mira te Vlores dhe te zhvillimit intelektual te shoqerise, me hapat dhe ritmin e Europes. Si e vetmja perfaqesuese ballkanike ne universitete prestigjioze, si i Vjenes dhe Romes, qe njihen si universitetet me te medhenj, "Komiteti Sokrates", i Akademise se Oksfordit, Asambleja e Ceshtjeve te Europes, pas nje keqyrjeje dhe analizimi te kujdesshem te mbi 500 kandidateve, nder 50 me te miret, perzgjodhi dhe Arta Musaraj, duke e futur njekohesisht ne listen e pese shkencetareve me te spikatur te fushes se komunikimit per vitin 2012. Akademia i dorezoi cmimin "International Sokrates Award", pra "Cmimi Nderkombetar Sokrates". Ky cmim sipas Laureta Petoshatit, jepet per zhvillimin intelektual te shoqerise se sotme, i cili shoqerohet me kete medaljon me metale te cmuara me imazhin e profilit te Sokratit, nga "Komiteti Sokrates", Akademia Oxford. Titulli eshte "Nje emer ne Shkence 2012", ku shenohet edhe emri i Arta Musaraj, qe ngre lart ne kete 100 Vjetor te Pavaresise emrin e Shqiperise. "Me vendim te "Komitetit Sokrates", ne perputhje me Paragrafin 1 e 2 te Rregullores se Akademise, emri i Arta Musaraj eshte regjistruar ne Regjistrin Boteror te shkencetareve te shquar te shekullit te 21, duke e vleresuar me medaljen e mirenjohjes "Per Kontribute ne Boten e Shkences" si kavaliere e Urdhrit Sokrates", sqaroi Petoshati lajmin ne fjale. Musaraj eshte nderuar edhe nga bashkia e Vlores, ku kryebashkiaku Shpetim Gjika i ka dhene titullin e nderit "Mirenjohje e qytetit te Vlores", qe iu dorezua nga Arben Beqiri, nenkryetar i Bashkise.

Si krijuese dhe drejtuese e Revistes Shkencore Nderkombetare Academicus, e te vetmes reviste shkencore ne fushat social-ekonomike dhe ligjore ne gjuhen angleze ne Shqiperi, pjese e librarise elektronike me te madhe ne bote "Academic Search Complete" e Ebsco Publishing, Arta Musaraj eshte e vetmja grua e botes shqiptare qe ftohet nga Instituti i Politikave Boterore ne Washington DC, ne nje referim Lectio Magistralis, mbi komunikimin nderkulturor dhe nderfetar ne Ballkan. Takimi zhvillohet ne fund te ketij muaji dhe organizohet nje axhende takimesh ne Kongresin Amerikan, duke u bere keshtu e para grua jo politikane shqiptare, qe hyn ne tempullin e demokracise amerikane per te diskutuar.

*Risia*

Arta Musaraj eshte e vetmja grua e botes shqiptare qe ftohet nga Instituti i Politikave Boterore ne Washington DC. Ajo do te jete ne nje referim Lectio Magistralis, mbi komunikimin nderkulturor dhe nderfetar ne Ballkan. Musaraj, eshte krijuese dhe drejtuese e Revistes Shkencore Nderkombetare Academicus. Kjo eshte e vetmja reviste shkencore ne fushat social-ekonomike dhe ligjore ne gjuhen angleze ne Shqiperi, pjese e librarise elektronike me te madhe ne bote "Academic Search Complete" e Ebsco Publishing. 

Koha Jone

----------

